
The making of TANK (simulated vector animated short) - karmakaze
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRkYP7wnD40
======
karmakaze
"Putting aside current 3D modeling techniques, Red Giant’s Chief Creative
Officer Stu Maschwitz looked to the past and built a visual homage to vector
arcade games of the 80’s entirely in Adobe After Effects, using math, code,
and hundreds of hours of painstaking animation work. TANK tells the story of a
team of pilots that must take on a weapon of mass destruction in a battle to
save their world." Watch it here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEdQ3mwyrQ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEdQ3mwyrQ4)

